# I can't get to support group chat room - help -



## Real Rulz (Aug 16, 2008)

HELLO guys .. 

i really need to attened this chat but the problem is that i can't log into it

here's the problem :


```
Could not connect to www.nomorepanic.co.uk:8080.

Possible reasons include:

- The chat server system at www.nomorepanic.co.uk is temporarily unavailable.

- Your computer is behind a firewall or proxy server. Please ensure that your firewall permits outgoing TCP connections to www.nomorepanic.co.uk on port 8080.
```

what shall i do ?! :4-dontkno

please help :sigh:


----------



## Real Rulz (Aug 16, 2008)

help please


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd conact the folks that run the chat room and ask for assistance. The information you provided offers no clues to me.


----------



## Real Rulz (Aug 16, 2008)

all right .. 

thanks .. 

but what happened now ?? did you contact them?

what kind of info you need ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Like I said, you're the member there, just contact them and ask what the issue is.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're not using a proxy, try temporarily disabling your firewall. This is not a long-term fix, as it reduces your level of security, but it will tell you if the firewall is blocking the website.


----------



## Real Rulz (Aug 16, 2008)

many can't get in as well .. however others can 

the adminstration said that they have no clue .. 

i tried to disable my firewall but the issue remains


----------

